# I wanna



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Bite, pls. They are just waiting for me to drop something!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whatever you have must sound really, really good to them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, Really good!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They can just see me or Jim with something to eat and they are "johnny on the spot" right there! They're spoiled rotten!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things that I have been adamant about with ours, no feeding from the table. I don't crab too much if it's a touch in their food dishes.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg I love this pic! !!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We don't feed them much. They just like to taste our bowls. You would think they had a whole meal though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think table food is good for them either .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to know what they do when it involves a dog treat. You know those things we call cookies? It's a wonder ours don't suffer whiplash when they hear one of us reach in the box to get a couple.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine do too, Robin. They get one each in the am and pm. They know where they are and will come look at me then bark and run over to where I keep them. They do that until I get up or come to them and give the treat. Tails almost wag off and bark, bark, bark until they get their way!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine have gotten too old to expend that kind of energy and they've gotten them for so long they have no doubt they will be delivered to them wherever they happen to be laying.

I kind of miss that kind of excitement.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My dog stands and stares at the drawer I keep his treats in until I reach in to get one.He also has a treat bowl he brings when you have food and he wants some.He waits patiently while I eat but as soon as I light up that after dinner cigarette he's off to get his bowl for his share.He'll eat anything but Brussels sprouts.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's toi funny, CQ!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> My dog stands and stares at the drawer I keep his treats in until I reach in to get one.He also has a treat bowl he brings when you have food and he wants some.He waits patiently while I eat but as soon as I light up that after dinner cigarette he's off to get his bowl for his share.He'll eat anything but Brussels sprouts.


Too funny. More proof that dogs are smarter than people give them credit for.

At least when he's staring at the drawer he's not staring at you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Every day at 830pm, I go play duck on a whip with the dog. But for 3 hours prior, she stares at me and won't leave me alone. Makes me crazy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And do you know what it is she wants? A trick I've used when the dogs are staring because dinner time is approaching is to put something up where they can't see my face. A pillow in my lap kind of thing. They will turn away after a bit.

I had one. You know the one that no other can replace? Hubs used to wonder if there was something wrong with me. We'd be relaxing and I would blurt out "what?" He'd look confused and I would tell him my dog (notice the lack of name here?) wants something. Well, how do you know that? She's staring at me. He'd ask, how do you know that you can't even see her. Look around the edge of your chair, bet she's sitting there staring my way. Sure enough.

Her last day on earth and one I still regret. One night I snapped awake. There she sat in the bedroom doorway staring at me. I asked her if she needed me. She didn't respond to the question so I went back to sleep. I woke the next morning to find she'd had a stroke.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, that just breaks my heart. My little blk dachshund was 13 years old, blind, and deaf. Jim put her in the garage without me knowing it and I backed over her. I cried for days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh Patty, I don't even know what to say to that. Other than I know I feel awful about what happened to you so I have some sense of what you felt magnified a thousand times.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Little thieves! I left the cabinet door where I keep their threats and they helped themselves to a rawhide "bone". Then they had to work which one had which bone!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that is why my dogs' treats and rawhide bones are up high. I don't have to remember to close the cabinet.

Look at this way, if you were gone and they raided the cabinet at least they were entertained.


----------

